

Disrupting Moral Judgment with magnetic fields? - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/007062.html

======
gxs
First, I would like to say that I don't believe in Astrology in any way shape
or form.

With that out of the way, how much more rational would someone who does
believe in Astrology sound, citing something similar to this that says
people's personalities vary by their birth date because of change in the
earth's magnetic field throughout the season and its impact on the development
of the brain?

Just food for thought.

------
snorkel
This is just throwing red raw meat to the tin foil hat crowd.

